# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  1993 Photos - Negril the water view

## VVHT

These are from January 1993, remember the panoramic disposable cameras???

1) Sandals Negril
2,3 & 4) Negril River
5) Booby Cay
6) Grand Lido
7) Hedo/Grand Lido
8) Grand Lido Ship (can't remember the name or what happened to it?)
9) Undeveloped section of the Cliffs
10) Booby Cay


Attachment 31829Attachment 31830Attachment 31831Attachment 31832Attachment 31833Attachment 31834Attachment 31835Attachment 31836Attachment 31837Attachment 31838

Enjoy!

VVHT

----------


## VVHT

two more:

Attachment 31842Attachment 31843

----------


## papamark

Nice to see...especially that section of cliff.  Remember where it was?
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Nice! Brings back memories. Thanks for posting.

----------


## captaind

*T-Water and Miss Gloria's 1977*

Attachment 31860

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

> *T-Water and Miss Gloria's 1977*


Nice pic! Back in 1977, my trips didn't include foreign travel. Camping and touring the states was the world I lived in. I didn't even consider Jamaica until I met Mi Lady and we honeymooned in paradise. She had been to Jamaica once and I said, "That's good enough for me." We seldom go anywhere else now.

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Here's some from 1995

Attachment 31861Attachment 31862Attachment 31863

----------


## Nurse Marcia

The last one looks like Beach House Villa's bar before they built the deck?

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

> The last one looks like Beach House Villa's bar before they built the deck?


Marcia, since I suffer from acute CRS, I am not sure. But on the other side of that wall is the T-Water.

----------


## Packrat

The memories, thanks for the pics.

The Yacht was the M/Y ZEIN at Grand Lido, it has been refurbished and now sailing the Galopagos Islands under a different name I hear

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I suffer from that too, Weathermon. But by your answer, yes -- it's BHV. I used to spend a lot of time at that bar when I stayed at the Beach Club.

----------


## Lady Jane

Great pics

----------


## brownsd54

Grand Lido gave the M/S Zein to a not for profit outfit in Florida.  They totally re-furbished the yacht and sold it.  The profits went to a childrens charity but I don't know if it was to the U.S. only, or if other countries got some benefits.

The rocky cliffs in picture number 9 is the point right beside The Point Village just across the channel from Booby Cay.  I believe this area was referred to as "Point Negril" back in the day.  If so, this would have been where the famous pirate Calico Jack himself was arrested.  He was arrested by British authorities, passed out drunk from weeks of partying.  Calico Jack was taken to Spanish Town and tried.  He then met his maker in a very bad way, in Port Royal.

Heres to Calico Jack, the first in Negril to consume a little too much of the good stuff, and then pay the consequences later.

Cheers!!! Calico Jack

----------

